# Hi, a french guy loves makeup!



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, :happydance:  I'm Rudy, 27 years old and addicted to makeup and beauty in general. I live in France, in a little city called "Metz".  I started doing makeup with my acne problems and now... I'm aspiring makeup artist (thank you acne ahah!!).  An obsession? Highlighter!! I just can't live without.  Hope to talk with all of you soon.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome! Welcome to Spectra!!!
  What's your favourite highlighter that you own?


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you!!!  Mmmh..I think it´s the Marilou Manizer by TheBalm. Or simply Vanilla pigment from Mac. I really want to try some Becca Shimmering skin perfector but it´s hard to find it here in France.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 11, 2014)

RudyB said:


> I really want to try some Becca Shimmering skin perfector but it´s hard to find it here in France.


  Have you tried ordering online?
  I found this site for the shimmering skin pressed, hope this is the one you're talking about:
  http://uk.spacenk.com/shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed/MUK200010532.html


  They ship all throughout Europe for £5.00 including VAT.


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Have you tried ordering online? I found this site for the shimmering skin pressed, hope this is the one you're talking about: http://uk.spacenk.com/shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed/MUK200010532.html   They ship all throughout Europe for £5.00 including VAT.


  Awww thank you so much, It´s really helpfull. :eyelove:


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 11, 2014)

Yay!!!  

  Hope you have fun on this site, everyone is really sweet and helpful!


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yay!!!    Hope you have fun on this site, everyone is really sweet and helpful!


  :bouquet: Thanks again!


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello Rudy!

  Ravie de voir d'autres frenchies ici, je viens aussi de rejoindre le forum donc


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 11, 2014)

Welcome !  donc bienvenue sur le forum pour discuter makeup ( entre autres lol. )


----------



## RudyB (Sep 12, 2014)

Chris08 said:


> Hello Rudy!  Ravie de voir d'autres frenchies ici, je viens aussi de rejoindre le forum donc :welcome:


  Merci et donc bienvenue à toi aussi.  





Dominique33 said:


> Welcome !  donc bienvenue sur le forum pour discuter makeup ( entre autres lol. )


  Merci!!!! ^^


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello, Rudy!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## RudyB (Sep 15, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Hello, Rudy!  Welcome to Specktra!  :specktrawelcome:


 Thank you Jennifae :bouquet:


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome, Rudy!

  I love highlighter, too!


----------

